# SON'S NUTS!!!



## knyfeknerd (Sep 21, 2012)

......As in Son is nuts, not anything about _his_ nuts,
It all started a few weeks ago. I've been bugging Son about doing some WIP stuff. I PM'ed him when he posted in his "Get ready for some old school" thread http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/8226-Get-Ready-for-some-old-school-as-promised/page3
A week later I get this




[/IMG]



[/IMG]
in the mail. For reference, that is a 300mm tako next to it. 
This thing is an absolute beast! It''s so heavy and unbelievably thick at the spine. My only tools are a bench grinder, some crappy hand tools,etc. But I figured I could bring it back to life. I still have no idea what this thing is either........

Later that week...........

.........I get a phone call from my wife bitching me out for buying something from Peachtree woodworking supply because there's a package on the porch. 
When I open the box, it's a multi-pack of big sanding belts, for which I do not own a sander. There is no billing info, so I figured maybe Son thought I had a tabletop sander. I figured this meant I would have to buy myself a sander soon in order to put these belts to use.
The next day I get a pack of self-adhesive sanding discs.


A couple days later I get another order of sanding discs. These are definitely from Son because his name is on the invoice. 
I definitely think he's crazy now. As you all may know, Son has had quite a few health issues. I figure maybe his mind is going too!
A few days later while I'm out of town my wife tells me that this big green sander(that I did not buy) is on the porch!!!!

I finally got to put it together tonight



[/IMG]
Freakin' awesome! I can't wait to use this puppy. This is great news for my handle making "experiments" and for the "Pay it Forward" knife project too. The kindness and generousity on this forum never cease to amaze me!
Thanks a million Son. I already owe you a lot. I hope I can repay it tenfold.
Thanks for looking, Chris


----------



## Dave Martell (Sep 21, 2012)

Damn....Son IS nuts!


----------



## DwarvenChef (Sep 21, 2012)

Almost didn't open this thread as that is something I'm just not that interested in seeing


----------



## Pabloz (Sep 21, 2012)

Son may have gone nuts but his *HEART* still works great!!!

PZ


----------



## HHH Knives (Sep 21, 2012)

WOW, Son is AWESOME! Hes the Nicest guy and most giving and thoughtful man I know. God Bless our very own Son! 

Congrats on the new toy Chris, Im sure it will really help with the rehabs!


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 21, 2012)

No excuse now, you had better do an awesome job on that knife.


----------



## Namaxy (Sep 21, 2012)

GlassEye said:


> No excuse now, you had better do an awesome job on that knife.



Exactly...I have an old butcher knife from Son, and I feel the same way.


----------



## Crothcipt (Sep 21, 2012)

Wow that is a sweet grinder, err sander, err a wife pissoffer. I'm sure she doesn't believe you either that someone sent you all that too.

Very nice move Son.


----------



## PierreRodrigue (Sep 22, 2012)

Very nice. Son, has to be the the nicest guy, I have had the pleasure of meeting, and speaking with. Simply put. A great spirit.

Use it well. Let's see new life in that fantastic blade. Take your time, go slow. You will know when it's right. Don't forget the WIP!!


----------



## sachem allison (Sep 22, 2012)

Hard to work with no tools. Keep paying it forward and thank you. Thank all you guys for doing what you do.


----------



## Chef Niloc (Sep 22, 2012)

HHH Knives said:


> WOW, Son is AWESOME! Hes the Nicest guy and most giving and thoughtful man I know. God Bless our very own Son!
> 
> Congrats on the new toy Chris, Im sure it will really help with the rehabs!



X 100,00000 to that ! I owe him something leather with a new mexican flair to it I think


----------



## Lefty (Sep 22, 2012)

I've been wondering how we all can pay him back. (here's the part where you stop reading, Son) haha. I just got a message saying a little something was in the mail for me. I know it's not a sander and belts and discs, but a gift, none the less. 
One day....


----------



## steeley (Sep 22, 2012)

Son has shown again and again his goodwill to the members here .
I for one appreciate his knowledge and the willingness to share 

Thanks Son


----------



## WillC (Sep 22, 2012)

That really is a beast:viking:, quite a taper on there though.


----------



## jayhay (Sep 24, 2012)

Holy moly, that is incredibly generous. You are an awesome guy, son. Have fun with he new equipment knfy! Looking forward to seeing the freshened up blade


----------



## pumbaa (Sep 24, 2012)

that is awesome! son is amazing and knerd you are no slouch either


----------



## Lefty (Sep 26, 2012)

Here's my picture of Son's nuts...wait...no....






This is a 60's Carbon Chinese Cleaver straight from New York's Chinatown. I gave it a quick trip to Jenny Craig, as you can see. After a bit of work, it's gonna be a gem!

Thanks Son!


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Sep 26, 2012)

Wow, that's pretty sweet looking Lefty.


----------

